
HTTP/3: From root to tip - billwashere
https://blog.cloudflare.com/http-3-from-root-to-tip/
======
scegit
TL;DR HTTP over QUIC is now HTTP/3\. "HTTP/3 is just a new HTTP syntax that
works on IETF QUIC, a UDP-based multiplexed and secure transport"

